# Stereos in Boats



## Forcefed (Aug 5, 2016)

I use a portable Bluetooth speaker on the boat when music is wanted. This is mostly used in no wake zones or lunch breaks. No music when fishing, but for long runs, it would be nice to have a dedicated sound system that is nice and clear above engine noise. I personally cannot get myself to cut large holes in my skiff and add weight and electrical draw, not to mention spend the money for a good marine audio system in a skiff. Different story for a bigger boat...


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm old, so I'm old school. No music in the boat.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Nah. When I'm running I'm listening to the motor.

A bluetooth speaker at a sandbar would be the most I'd even consider.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Check out the Deemer box. https://demerbox.com/
Its a portable speaker with really good sound.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

A screaming two stroke is music to my ears. My wife occasionally brings a portable radio on the skiff in the fall so she can listen to the Gators lose, cuss loudly and spook any fish in the area.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

backbone said:


> Check out the Deemer box. https://demerbox.com/
> Its a portable speaker with really good sound.


$400?! I have a $20 bluetooth speaker which although isn't waterproof, has held up for 3 years on the boat


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Go bluetooth. You won’t really be able to hear it above the motor when running but waaaay easier then dealing with the typical “stereo unit in a marine environment” issues. I have a Fugoo that fastens to my grab bar. Pretty decent sound if a bit tinny. ...but I don’t need to crank 70/80’s soft rock/country/beach music while drifting or anchored up. Just low volume chill.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

When fishing I'm listening for the clicks, pops, and splashes... get the wife a good set of noise cancelling ear buds and load her phone with music....


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I have a JBL Charge 2, looks like they're up to the 4th version now. The battery lasts forever on a charge, it sounds great and will get plenty loud if you want to. I never use it while fishing but putting around on the river or pulled up on a sandbar or the beach I really like it. Semi water resistant supposedly, mine has been splashed but never dunked.

Pros. Keeps the wife happy, get to listen to good tunes.
Cons. If you don't curate a playlist, FL/GA line my play accidentally and then you'll have to toss it out.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

backbone said:


> Check out the Deemer box. https://demerbox.com/
> Its a portable speaker with really good sound.


Interested to know more about this one. I own like 6 or 8 bluetooth speakers. For one this size and price, can you hear it above the motor running?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Had the wetsounds sound bar for a very short time. I was not crazy about the way it fit under the platform but that thing was LOUD.

Switched to two UE Megaboom bluetooth speakers. Not as loud but still loud enough. Bonus points for not being attached to the boat and they fit in cup holders. Sometimes you can get them on amazon refurbished for $80.

Two of these are loud enough and clear enough that on calm days you could feasibly listen to a sporting event while running if that's your thing. It's also nice to be able to have front and rear fill with the ability to control the volume independently.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

I have a Bluetooth speaker (water, sand and fire (so they say) proof, floats too) and we have used that but I was curious about a dedicated system. Probably not going to go that route right now but with new boat (whenever that is) I'll have them install it. Thanks for the info and opinions. BTW FL/GA Line will never be played in anything I own boat or vehicle alike. I'm an old school country guy and only like a handful of this newer stuff. Give me a Chris LeDoux playlist and I'm set!!!!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

It's possible I might be a bit biased.
Might be due to age or the desire for peace and quiet on the water.
When asked about sound systems on the water
my answer is: Just say no!
More weight, more current draw, more expense, just something else to corrode.
Unlike the kids with their cars thumping at 125 db
I don't need the attention or the noise.
It's unnecessary to share y'er audio preferences with the world
in order to draw attention to y'erself.
Not since the advent of earbuds and digital playback.
Save weight, use the fm option on the smartphone
or the digital player if you just need audio filler.


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

My daughter bought me a Sony waterproof blue tooth speaker recently. Use it all the time when the girls are on the skiff. Small compact unit and surprisingly high quality sound.


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

I use a JBL charge 3, the battery lasts a long time (40 hours or so) and it is totally waterpoof.

I'm a fan of stereos in larger boats (bay boats or CC's 20'+), but IMO in most skiffs there isn't enough room for a decent system (amp, 4-6 speakers, sub), so it isn't worth the added holes cut, expense, weight and maintenance.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

I use the Altec Lansing Lifejacket and I that is what we stick with for a while. Thanks everyone. BTW it goes off when the poles come out.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

On my last skiff, I had 2 JL 6.5" speakers with a small JL amp and just a bluetooth receiver. The amp didn't take up really any room and there was no head unit and messy wires to deal with. I really liked it and it was WAY louder then any bluetooth speaker that you can buy. I haven't been able to bring myself to drill holes in my current HB Pro lol


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

I have a fusion radio with 2 speakers on console. I love it when running. I don't play it when fishing sometimes really low if just blind casting. My 3 year old also enjoys listening to his kid songs and as long as it provides more enjoyment for him on the boat I am all about it!


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

A radio with 2 speakers came in my CSkiff, mounted in the console. I would take it out and give it away if I wouldn't have 3 big holes to fill. I think I have turned it on twice in 8 months.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Don't have one, don't want one. Rather have a marine VHS, something useful.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

No music. Don’t take the wife much anymore so that issue is solved. Daughter does not care about music on the boat. Likes to fish, cruise and play in the cooler(snacks). Besides, when I play music. It’s at home on nice big floor standing tower speakers. Not some high loss Bluetooth mini speaker. And sit your ass down and don’t try changing my mind. Been in audio/video since age 16. 35years. I know a thing or two because I’ve installed a speaker or two(thousands). Ya that’s right, from that insurance commercial.
If you need sound on the boat, I’m not knocking you. Have fun on the water however you like. Just anchor next to someone that doesn’t mind it.


----------



## wardicus (Jun 3, 2013)

Never had one on any of my old boats ... current skiff came with it .... useless in my opinion ... and I love music ... but not while fishing .... and if sandbarring than portable all day .... prob had mine on twice in a year .... I more of the simple setup type


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nope, mother nature is enough for me. I can’t stand music while fishing. I hear enough noise all the time it’s nice to hear waves, birds, fish etc.


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

Yep, have it and love it. Don’t play while fishing but for long rides in and out, it’s great. Also, lunch time and beer crusing time. JL Audio


----------



## taffrail (Dec 23, 2018)

Brett said:


> It's possible I might be a bit biased.
> Might be due to age or the desire for peace and quiet on the water.
> When asked about sound systems on the water
> my answer is: Just say no!
> ...


I share your bias.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I also enjoy the sound of cavitation slowly eroding the surface of my prop. Very soothing sound early on a calm morning.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

Capnredfish said:


> No music. Don’t take the wife much anymore so that issue is solved. Daughter does not care about music on the boat. Likes to fish, cruise and play in the cooler(snacks). Besides, when I play music. It’s at home on nice big floor standing tower speakers. Not some high loss Bluetooth mini speaker. And sit your ass down and don’t try changing my mind. Been in audio/video since age 16. 35years. I know a thing or two because I’ve installed a speaker or two(thousands). Ya that’s right, from that insurance commercial.
> If you need sound on the boat, I’m not knocking you. Have fun on the water however you like. Just anchor next to someone that doesn’t mind it.


do you also own six Speaker City's? 

currently using the altec lansing life jacket with plans to add two speakers and a small radio (gauge style) later this year when I have the boat rewired...thinking about maybe adding wake tower speakers to the front and rear platforms too. Ive heard blasting classical beethoven across the flats gets the reds fired up


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

I have one! Fusion head and JL Audio speakers. I use it while I'm not fishing and sometimes while I am, playing low. Mississippi redfish like classic rock!


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

I guess I'm old too. I like quiet and the sounds of nature when fishing. 

When sandbar(ing), quality of equipment is overrated when you factor in that there's usually at least 4 different loud stereos blasting in the same general area and all the noise is mashed together in a caucphony of douchery. I used to get it, now I don' t get it; like I said - I'm old.

And for those of you whose wives are telling you what type of sound system you should get on your boat - remind them that you don't tell them what kind of dishwasher or iron to buy and you'd appreciate it if they stayed in their lane.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Well timely discussion. So I guess I will pass on a dedicated stereo. Have one now and rarely use it and do have a bluetooth speaker and all the tunes on our phones anyway.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I've got two wetsounds speakers, with an amp, and a BT reciever. The only thing you see is the speakers and the BT receiver is controlled with a switch. I use it all the time when running or out at the sand bar. Honestly when waiting on the tides to either let me into or out of a creek it's nice too.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

I don't have it on at all when fishing just when boating and hanging out. I'm getting older too and appreciate the sounds of nature way too much and the sound of that 2 stroke is pretty sweet music.


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

I fish to get out in nature. The sights and sounds of nature recharge my batteries.

I'd only consider it if stopped at lunch and at a very low volume if even then.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

We use a UE Megaboom bluetooth speaker clamped onto the poling platform with a RAM mount.

View attachment 62866


Works great, plenty loud. We mainly play it on the way out and in.


----------



## Cliff (Oct 13, 2016)

Love music. Hate it on the water.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

Radio is also great when doing the not so fun task of cleaning the boat!


----------



## Robin Williams (Jul 16, 2018)

I don’t remember my dad playing music when I grew up fishing unless Florida State was playing, then we brought some ancient radio device. Fishing was then accompanied with even more cussing.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Is this the melinial music site?
Musta found it by mistake, no music zone on d water!!!


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

For all you "no music on the water" guys, you haven't fished til you've hooked up while blasting "Ronnie and Neil" by Drive By Truckers...


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

pete_paschall said:


> For all you "no music on the water" guys, you haven't fished til you've hooked up while blasting "Ronnie and Neil" by Drive By Truckers...


What's that and who are they???


----------



## JB Fishp (Feb 2, 2019)

ifsteve said:


> What's that and who are they???


I wade fish and I count on being stealthy, one of my favorite spots is a regular stop for boat fishermen and its about 100 yards from my honey hole. People pull in drop a few lines, cast a bit with the music blaring, slam some hatches and not catch anything and move on. I wont even whisper to my fishing buddy most times, I will often have several nice fish before they show up and catch several after they leave. Noise makes a difference, in a lot of places fish only see traffic on week ends so their world is void of top 40 music until the week ends and they spook and leave or wont bite when the circus moves in.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

No music for me, just nature.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I rarely have my music on while fishing unless it’s been a slow day or I’m trout fishing. But for me, it’s nice to crank up some Tyler Childers, or troubadours onthe run from the boat ramp.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

I used to have a Malibu VLX wakeboard boat and dropped over $6,000 for a stereo system in it in 2008. That would be about $7,000 adjusted for inflation today. Alumapro Alchemy subs were powered by dedicated Zapco Reference 1-channel, 500w amps. 4 Wetsounds HLCD tower speakers were powered by a Zapco Reference 1000.4 amp (250w per channel). 4 Wetsounds co-axial speakers in the cockpit were powered by a bridged Reference 750.2. Dedicated batteries with Symbilink cables from the amps so I didn't worry about signal degradation. Would I do it again, on my fishing boat? No way in hell.

Today, I have a $100 bluetooth, waterproof speaker sitting in our sandbar kit for days we may hit the sandbar... which is about twice a year.

Point of this... learn from my mistake. You could hear my boat loud and clear from 100 yards away but it wasn't enjoyable. I equate it to people screaming "hey I'm drunk, look how hard I'm partying!" Just enjoy the sounds of the wind and water; get a bluetooth speaker if you have to but don't cut holes in your boat. Btw, I won't buy a boat today if I see speakers in it.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

I go fishing to have fun and unwind. Listening to music helps that sometimes. Mine is hooked up through my GPS and runs 4 6.5” speakers. Plenty loud enough when running.

The cool part about having a radio hooked up is you don’t have to use it all the time. But it’s there if you want to. People assume since you’ve asked this question that you will have it on full blast from the time you launch until the time you load up.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Chad Cohn said:


> How many of you have them? How many of you that do use them regularly? The wife is asking about having one installed. ... they like them when running.


I keep a bluetooth speaker in my boat that I occasionaly play from my phone at the carwash or while detailing in my garage, but haven't played it on the water. I'm sure it would be loud enough to hear while running. Just haven't had an occasion when I needed more than the natural surroundings to entertain me. Maybe that's just a Nature Coast thing.

Although the last time I heard music playing loudly from a boat that was running it hit a rock. One of my friends went over to check on that guy. Fortunately he had only knocked the skeg off and was able to keep going.

And the time before that was a pontoon boat carrying 8-10 passengers that had music blaring and flying a pirate flag on opening day of scallop season. The FWC pulled them over as I past them on the Homosassa River.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

I have (2) JL 8.8's to a 600 Watt amp, and a simple Bluetooth controller in the console. very clean install. I gotta have my music while cruising. and i need to be able to here it over the yamaha 90 2 stroke.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Have you guys ever been quietly fishing and can hear two people having a conversation a half mile away? Noise travels very well over water. There’s not much that pisses me off more than enjoying one of my few days a month on the water than trying to be stealthy and hearing some party boat’s music from a mile away, all the way to me and a mile past. You might think it’s just loud enough to hear over your outboard but to everyone else you’re basically like the inconsiderate people on the road that think it’s cool to blast their music with thr windows down and rape everyone’s earholes. Don’t get me wrong, I love my music but will never force anyone else to hear it. I always LOVE when people pull up to the boat ramp blaring ****** rap and leave it on while they tie up, unload and the other guy backs the trailer down the ramp. Maybe some of you think I come across old and grouchy but it’s actually just common courtesy. We aren’t in high school anymore but lots of folks act like it.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Maybe some of you think I come across old and grouchy but it’s actually just common courtesy.


I'm all for common courtesy, but if 1 minute of you hearing my music from 100 yards away while I pass by has you upset, sorry bro. When I'm fishing its very low, at the dock its very low, or idling by. But when I'm running or cruising on a pretty day, I'm jamming out.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

If I ever win PowerBall, I'm buying a 25' Carolina Skiff and hiring a full mariachi band and cruising past all of y'alls honey holes in full fiesta mode.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

SomaliPirate said:


> If I ever win PowerBall, I'm buying a 25' Carolina Skiff and hiring a full mariachi band and cruising past all of y'alls honey holes in full fiesta mode.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Elusive Porpi said:


> I'm all for common courtesy, but if 1 minute of you hearing my music from 100 yards away while I pass by has you upset, sorry bro. When I'm fishing its very low, at the dock its very low, or idling by. But when I'm running or cruising on a pretty day, I'm jamming out.


This is what’s wrong today, people immediately think a general statement is directed at them and get upset. If you’re being courteous most if the time you’re better than a lot of people. It’s just an opinion. I don’t like hearing other people’s music, it usually means they are too close. You like to jam out, get after it, I was just letting you know what a majority of people are thinking when they hear your music. Maybe I’m wrong for thinking that quite a few people share my sentiments. Maybe I need to go fishing.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SomaliPirate said:


> If I ever win PowerBall, I'm buying a 25' Carolina Skiff and hiring a full mariachi band and cruising past all of y'alls honey holes in full fiesta mode.


That’s about all a 25’ Carolina Skiff would be able to do. Sure won’t see one of those bathtubs way in the back lakes where I go unless it’s got an air motor on it.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That’s about all a 25’ Carolina Skiff would be able to do. Sure won’t see one of those bathtubs way in the back lakes where I go unless it’s got an air motor on it.


25 mil is enough for me to fly the band in via chopper. Look out!


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

What to follow Smack around in- just for laughs..


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

EdK13 said:


> What to follow Smack around in- just for laughs..


That’s almost worse than a big ass jet ski.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> This is what’s wrong today, people immediately think a general statement is directed at them and get upset.


Well the general statement did include me. And as you said "Maybe some of you think I come across old and grouchy." I am part of the "some". I say this because when i hear someone pass by and i can hear their music, i never think twice about it. But i do understand the loud rap in close vicinity is plan aggravating. But some AC/DC and a cold pop cruising in, yes please.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SomaliPirate said:


> 25 mil is enough for me to fly the band in via chopper. Look out!


Down here they’ll swim over for housing and healthcare.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> This is what’s wrong today, people immediately think a general statement is directed at them and get upset. If you’re being courteous most if the time you’re better than a lot of people. It’s just an opinion. I don’t like hearing other people’s music, it usually means they are too close. You like to jam out, get after it, I was just letting you know what a majority of people are thinking when they hear your music. Maybe I’m wrong for thinking that quite a few people share my sentiments. Maybe I need to go fishing.


I think the conclusion that can be drawn from your opinion is that there are a lot of googans in Texas


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Elusive Porpi said:


> Well the general statement did include me. And as you said "Maybe some of you think I come across old and grouchy." I am part of the "some". I say this because when i hear someone pass by and i can hear their music, i never think twice about it. But i do understand the loud rap in close vicinity is plan aggravating. But some AC/DC and a cold pop cruising in, yes please.


Well I guess you’re alright then.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

SomaliPirate said:


> If I ever win PowerBall, I'm buying a 25' Carolina Skiff and hiring a full mariachi band and cruising past all of y'alls honey holes in full fiesta mode.












boat on the left, 15 foot, 30 hp yammy, side console and NO tunes

boat on right 26 foot Carver, dual controls, flying bridge, _*8 track tape player*_ and a Tijuana Brass tape  Not only could I piss off fishermen with my tunes but could put up the trim tabs and throw close to a 4 foot wake


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

321nole said:


> I think the conclusion that can be drawn from your opinion is that there are a lot of googans in Texas


I call them guppies. Googan Yuppies. When you see them leave the ramp and get straight on the highway with popping corks whipping around on 4-16 rods still sticking straight up in the rod holders at 80mph...


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

321nole said:


> I think the conclusion that can be drawn from your opinion is that there are a lot of googans in Texas


Yep. And with the escalating migration of Floridians to Texas its an issue that is only only gonna get worse.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

EdK13 said:


> Yep. And with the escalating migration of Floridians to Texas its an issue that is only only gonna get worse.


you misspelled californians


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

EdK13 said:


> Yep. And with the escalating migration of Floridians to Texas its an issue that is only only gonna get worse.


Now you’re just trolling these guys...at least turn the damn music down to a reasonable level...better yet wear some Airbuds...bwahaha


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

321nole said:


> you misspelled californians


Being born in San Diego and having lived in Florida - its all true.. what they say...


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Now you’re just trolling these guys...at least turn the damn music down to a reasonable level...better yet wear some Airbuds...bwahaha


Kinda calling the kettle black there Vato..


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

EdK13 said:


> Being born in San Diego and having lived in Florida - its all true.. what they say...


its no coincidence that every bizarre news headline starts with "florida man"


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

321nole said:


> its no coincidence that every bizarre news headline starts with "florida man"


You forgot Broward...


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

321nole said:


> its no coincidence that every bizarre news headline starts with "florida man"


They should read, "Florida man, originally from (insert place of origin)..."


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I have a pretty good stereo on my Vantage. I'll crank it up on the way home and when I get to the canal and idle to the house, I'll turn it down to a respectable level. I usually won't listen to music on the way out and certainly not while fishing. It is nice when we are canal cruising or sunset booze cruising. Sonic Hub 2 and 4 Rockford Fosgate 6.5" controlled through my HDS 7


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Stereo on skiffs rank right up there with anchor toss, hatch slamming and Cajun thunder. Do it chadbro!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

K3anderson said:


> Stereo on skiffs rank right up there with anchor toss, hatch slamming and Cajun thunder. Do it chadbro!


You summoned Chadbro!


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

SomaliPirate said:


> You summoned Chadbro!


You have to say it three times over a picture of a fox logo and white sunglasses.


----------



## kylet (Jun 29, 2017)

I like having the ability to listen to music. Sometimes I don't want to hear it so i don't turn it on. I've got mine tied into the ignition so it only runs when engine is on. 20 - 30+ mile runs are pretty regular for me and it's very unlikely i see another person once I'm a few miles from the boat ramp. I do get a little embarrassed when I do come up on someone with it on. I'll mute it but I know they've heard me coming from a mile away. Ultimately I just do what I want to do and put a lot of effort in to not disturbing others while doing it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2019)

Some guy comes by me blaring music, slamming hatches, dropping crap in his boat, riding a jetski, towing a wakeboarder, etc. to scare away the fish, I'm tempted to unload some of this next time I see him on a flat.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Greg Lyles said:


> Some guy comes by me blaring music, slamming hatches, dropping crap in his boat, riding a jetski, towing a wakeboarder, etc. to scare away the fish, I'm tempted to unload some of this next time I see him on a flat.


Now.. if I ever hear a group of Flats boats playing Wagner' Valkyries I am enthusiastically joining that fun seeking formation...


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2019)

Flat


EdK13 said:


> Now.. if I ever hear a group of Flats boats playing Wagner' Valkyries I am enthusiastically joining that fun seeking formation...


Flats boats? I was thinking Hueys armed with 50 cal’s and rocket launchers!


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

No music on the skiff. I am an audiophile, and would much rather listen to the extreme fidelity reproduction of musical pieces on my headphone system. On the boat, I only want to be immersed in the experience at hand and have no desire to hear anything else.


----------



## matt_baker_designs (Nov 27, 2012)

I’m listening to mine right now, while sitting in the garage, looking at Microskiff. I used to not have any music on my boat, then I got a Bluetooth speaker and liked it. My current boat came with some old West Marine speakers and a junk JVC type receiver, so I replaced those with some 6.5 Jls and the cheapest Fusion head unit with blue tooth. Now I don’t have to remember my Bluetooth speaker and if I want to listen to some 80s music, I can turn it up a little bit while running, cleaning the boat, or sitting in my garage. It’s a nice option for sure.


----------



## Donnie (Aug 25, 2015)

@matt_baker_designs I had the East Cape guys put a bluetooth setup in my EVOx when they built it. About the only time I listen to it is when I'm cleaning the boat, which is every time I use it, so I really enjoy it. Rarely listen on the water, not that I mind folks that do at a reasonable sound level.


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

Save your money. Launch your boat at Black Point Marina (near Miami) on the weekend. The music (if you can call it that) will be provided by the locals at 120 Decibels.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Frank Ucci said:


> Save your money. Launch your boat at Black Point Marina (near Miami) on the weekend. The music (if you can call it that) will be provided by the locals at 120 Decibels.


You mean you don’t like that? Some guys on here think if you don’t you’re a square.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

https://www.texascoolerstereos.com/


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Amazon.. Search 
*OontZ Angle 3 RainDance*
It $27 and works like a champ for listening to tunes on the water. Small, portable and waterproof.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

I hardly use the stereos in my autos so you can guess my use for them in a boat.


----------



## TwitchAO (Feb 18, 2019)

For some it helps drown out the sound of dragging the skeg and the thuds from hitting manatees.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

New EVOx build does not have a stereo spec'd out on the build list. I bought a Turtlebox jBT speaker for cruising tunes. Waterproof, loud enough to hear while running and has days worth of battery life. I can toss it in a hatch and have it on the boat if we want tunes or not.


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

EdK13 said:


> Yep. And with the escalating migration of Floridians to Texas its an issue that is only only gonna get worse.


Please take as many southern "Floridians" as possible. That way us northern Floridians can take our state back. Florida would never go blue again. Then again we need Texas to stay red. CALIFORNIA please take all southern "Floridians". They will help ensure your state remains a shit hole.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Capt. Moose said:


> I just threw up a little.
> 
> View attachment 117854


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I would much rather have the cooler stereo and not cut into a nice boat, also can use in other instances.


----------

